# Simplicity 755E (#1692681) Belt Replacement



## af3683 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi,
I would appreciate it very much if someone could please provide me with some assistance replacing both the 1) traction drive belt and 2) auger drive belt in my Simplicity 755E (#1692681). 

For the traction drive belt, the manual basically says to pull the idler pulley and slide the belt off the engine pulley. Then, slide the belt off the engine pulley and "pull the belt out between the auger pulley and traction pulley." It also says that the lower cover does not have to be removed. I have the new belt but do not see how the bold belt can possibly be removed by simply pulling it out between the auger pulley and traction pulley as there is a collar or spacer between the 2 pulleys.

For the auger drive belt, the manual basically says to remove the lower cover, loosen the guide, slide belt off engine pulley and away from idler pulley, depress auger control lever, and "pull the belt out of the unit." There are no further instructions on how to pull it out. If you are supposed to pull it up, how do you get it past the collar or spacer between the 2 pulleys?

I must be missing something or the manual is just terrible. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Af3683 

hopefully someone with something similar to your model will be along to help you with an answer.
If not, you might need to post a photo or two showing what problem you're having with removing the belt.


----------



## af3683 (Feb 27, 2015)

I believe that the photos posted on thread "Simplicity 860 auger belt" are similar to what I'm encountering.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And that thread doesn't have an answer either. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...353-simplicity-860-auger-belt.html#post546553
It looks like you might need to unbolt the auger housing from the transmission body to get enough room.


----------



## af3683 (Feb 27, 2015)

The auger housing is welded on. I bought snow blower new in 1997. I know most on the newer snow blowers the auger housing bolts on and that's how you access the belts.


----------

